# Balloon crashes in Luxor killing 19 tourists



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nineteen tourists, some of them British and French, are reported to have died in a hot air balloon crash near the southern Egyptian city of Luxor.

A fire and explosion was heard before the balloon plunged onto fields west of Luxor, a security official was quoted by the Associated Press as saying.

An AP reporter at the scene said he counted eight bodies.
Balloon crashes in Luxor killing 19 tourists


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

What a terrible tragedy.

I have been up in a hot air balloon a couple of times in the UK, and it is a wonderful experience.

Never done it overseas, always wondered about the training of the operators.

RIP


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Just when you think it can't get any worse...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh dear, my first thought was, wasnt Aykalam in Luxor? But then again she has a lot more common sense than getting into those hot air ballons.

i hope she is ok, and having a brilliant time. 

Im sorry for the tourist. But tragedies like that, which are usually caused by negilegence, have become the norm in this country.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

A very disturbing tragedy. RIP. Hopefully some of the ministers will be held accountable for this along with everyone else responsible, as this was avoidable.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Oh dear, my first thought was, wasnt Aykalam in Luxor? But then again she has a lot more common sense than getting into those hot air ballons.
> 
> i hope she is ok, and having a brilliant time.
> 
> Im sorry for the tourist. But tragedies like that, which are usually caused by negilegence, have become the norm in this country.


Thank you, Sonrisa.

We were indeed in Luxor that day, visiting the Valley of the Kings when we heard the news and we got calls/texts from family and friends checking we were OK. I have never been up on a hot air balloon and with health and safety being non-existent in this country...I tried not to let these thoughts spoil a wonderful holiday.

(Will and upload some photos later)


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Now the hot air balloon workers are threatening strike as they have been suspended for a month. I'm speechless:

"Hundreds of workers from companies that run balloon flights for tourists have threatened protests unless the government rescinds its temporary suspension of flights, state-run newspaper Al-Ahram reported.

The workers have added that the balloon flights are their sole livelihood sources.

Luxor Governor Ezzat Saad said earlier that flights will resume within a month, after the investigations into the balloon crash this week conclude."

- See more at: Update: Balloon operators in Luxor threaten protests over flight ban | Egypt Independent


----------

